# What year ROTORS can I used for 90 maxima?



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 1990 Maxima. I want to replace the front rotors. Can I take factory rotors from a newer generation maxima? Which one?

THANKS!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC you must use a rotor specific to your generation of Maxima. I know 4th gen, 5th gen, and 6th gen rotors are of different sizes to each other.

You could swap over the complete brake rotor and caliper set if you really wanted to use a different set... but that's a lot of trouble if you just want to use a "newer" rotor. Go to brakewarehouse.com or somewhere else and just order the right rotors.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for front rotors, you can use 89-99 discs. they're all the same. or you can go crazy and do some major upgrades (see my website, linked below).

for rears, you need to get the ones based on your production date. they changed some stuff around 9/90 production date- which I think splits the 90 and 91 models.


----------

